# Surf casting spoons



## bulldogfish

Sort of new to surf fishing but wondering the best way to rig a spoon and get distance when casting from the beach/surf?


----------



## REDFISH101

Not very sure maybe try a carolina rig that might work.


----------



## a

use 6 pound test


----------



## xtopdawg386x

bulldogfish said:


> Sort of new to surf fishing but wondering the best way to rig a spoon and get distance when casting from the beach/surf?


You can run a 6lb line i figure he talking mono how ever your best bet would be to run a braided line . I run power pro braid on my penn 450-950 ranging from 10-30 lb if i remember right the power pro braided 30lb is equivalent to 8 lb mono . braided allows for longer cast and more line on your reel .


----------



## jcallaham

*casting spoons*

That's a good question, myself I've been trying to get 'em out there for a long time. A lot depends on what kind of equipment you have or are willing to buy and how good you're casting skill is.

The question nobody talks about is how far is enough. 50'? or 50yds?
You can go to a football field and launch a 2oz lure goalpost to goalpost and think it's great but the same cast from the beach does'nt even get halfway to the school of fish you're seeing out there.

If you let it ,the distance thing can get out of control, just throw it as far as you can with what you've got and hope a nice fish grabs it, otherwise PM me and you can join in my obssesion for long distance casting.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*gator spoon*

Use a 3 oz Gator spoon

http://www.gatorlures.com/category-s/40.htm


----------



## chris g

I will give you my personal opinion and how it works for me only. If you want distance the first thing is equipment; braided line I use 30# test suffix it is "silky" and casts a little longer than power prop, reel need a good casting reel, rod need a rod with good action that will fit your style and still be parabolic enough for you to "load' and cast prefer a medium action 10 ftr, the wind is also a critical factor, sometimes the wind can be your friend if it is blowing over your shoulder. Spoons in general because of their shape create a lot of mid air friction and the distance is less to comparison of a long and slim metal. I use what is called "Deadly Dick" up to 3oz and it flies. You can find this at sporting good stores.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

chris g said:


> I will give you my personal opinion and how it works for me only. If you want distance the first thing is equipment; braided line I use 30# test suffix it is "silky" and casts a little longer than power prop, reel need a good casting reel, rod need a rod with good action that will fit your style and still be parabolic enough for you to "load' and cast prefer a medium action 10 ftr, the wind is also a critical factor, sometimes the wind can be your friend if it is blowing over your shoulder. Spoons in general because of their shape create a lot of mid air friction and the distance is less to comparison of a long and slim metal. I use what is called "Deadly Dick" up to 3oz and it flies. You can find this at sporting good stores.


How much more distance are you talking ? I have power pro braided on my 850ssm penn on a slammer rod and sulfix on another rod same rods maybe 2 weeks different from when i bought them i have not noticed that one cast farther then the other . Are you talking 6inches more 6ft more ? maybe if it was on a different reel i might notice it ? I do agree the rods and reel set up plays a big part in casting for distance tho .silfix is good line to how ever the price difference between the to i pick up the power pro since i have not noticed a casting difference each there own tho ether brand is a good choice but deff go with braided over mono


----------



## bulldogfish

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Being a newbie to surf casting I would not have thought the line would make that much difference, but it makes sense. I was thinking of adding weight to the lure for greater distance. My frutration comes when I see a school of fish that I want to cast in front of, and I have maybe 2-3 casts to get it there and Ive got 15-20 mph wind and waves crashing in my face. Oh well, that's the challenge isn't it.


----------



## Charlie2

*Spoons in the Surf*

I'm not a big fan of spoons in the surf, but do keep a couple of 4 oz spoons 'just in case'. I am a jig man first. I do like spoons in shore for trout and reds.

A spoon is hard to cast for great distances. The 4 oz ones will get adequate distance, but for really long distance, I use what is near a Carolina Rig, which someone mentioned. It gets a few more feet and will allow the spoon to work. I use what I call a 'flutter' technique. Let the spoon drop then retrieve it for a few feet, then 'flutter'. JMHO C2


----------

